# Leash training



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

The snow has finally all melted, we aren't in the flooded area of Nebraska _and_ the weather is nice. That should last for, oh, approximately nine days (it's the midwest), so I want to get in some walking training. Right now I'm looking for another leash. According to something I read, I *need* a six-foot leash to teach him loose leash skills. According to my carpal tunnel, I *want* a hands-free leash to protect my dominant wrist. We won't be running. The hands-free leashes I'm looking at have bungees and go from four feet (normal) to five feet (stretched). I'll also be wearing a treat pouch, which may or may not matter, and we're using a harness with the leash clipped to the front so he won't be able to lunge forward.

What kind of leash do you use? Is a six-foot leash necessary for a small dog (Smokey is 18 pounds and approximately 13" tall)? Is another length better? We have two basic leashes that are four feet long. (I don't know why we have two that are the same length, but I'm sure my darling husband had a good reason. Or not. :smile2


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dianedp said:


> The snow has finally all melted, we aren't in the flooded area of Nebraska _and_ the weather is nice. That should last for, oh, approximately nine days (it's the midwest), so I want to get in some walking training. Right now I'm looking for another leash. According to something I read, I *need* a six-foot leash to teach him loose leash skills. According to my carpal tunnel, I *want* a hands-free leash to protect my dominant wrist. We won't be running. The hands-free leashes I'm looking at have bungees and go from four feet (normal) to five feet (stretched). I'll also be wearing a treat pouch, which may or may not matter, and we're using a harness with the leash clipped to the front so he won't be able to lunge forward.
> 
> What kind of leash do you use? Is a six-foot leash necessary for a small dog (Smokey is 18 pounds and approximately 13" tall)? Is another length better? We have two basic leashes that are four feet long. (I don't know why we have two that are the same length, but I'm sure my darling husband had a good reason. Or not. :smile2


You can use a piece of string for all that it matters when teaching LLW skills with a small breed dog. You are going to have to use your hands to start with, but the whole point of TEACHING LLW is that the dog should NOT be pulling on your hands. If he's pulling, he isn't learning LLW, he is practicing poor leash behavior. It is a sign that you have gone to fast, and are expecting too much, too soon.

If you don't know how to teach loose leash walking, I suggest that you take some lessons, but here is a video to help you get started:




Loose leash walking isn't something that you can teach ON a walk. You need to teach it first in a quiet setting, and then, slowly, transfer those skills to more challenging environments. In the meantime, a no-pull, front-attach harness can HELP you discourage pulling. (but, by itself, will NOT teach the skill)


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks--I will definitely watch the video. I'd read that it's good to start in the house, then move to the yard before doing it "in the wild," so to speak. (I desperately want to try this with a piece of string. I mean, I really, _really_ want to try this.  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dianedp said:


> Thanks--I will definitely watch the video. I'd read that it's good to start in the house, then move to the yard before doing it "in the wild," so to speak. (I desperately want to try this with a piece of string. I mean, I really, _really_ want to try this.  )


It really doesn't matter what you use as long as it's strong enough to attach you and the puppy (or dog) together! LOL! And I know your guy isn't a puppy, but still, a piece of packaging string would probably work fine in the house.


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

krandall said:


> It really doesn't matter what you use as long as it's strong enough to attach you and the puppy (or dog) together! LOL! And I know your guy isn't a puppy, but still, a piece of packaging string would probably work fine in the house.


Yeah, Smokey isn't exactly a big boy. Our daughter and son-in-law just rescued an approximately 75-pound Labrador mix who is around six months younger than Smokey. (She _does_ need a big leash.)

Since I don't know Smokey's history, and he's only met big dogs at our house, I wonder if he thinks he'll grow up to be a big dog someday. :/


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

*Very good*



krandall said:


> You can use a piece of string for all that it matters when teaching LLW skills with a small breed dog. You are going to have to use your hands to start with, but the whole point of TEACHING LLW is that the dog should NOT be pulling on your hands. If he's pulling, he isn't learning LLW, he is practicing poor leash behavior. It is a sign that you have gone to fast, and are expecting too much, too soon.
> 
> If you don't know how to teach loose leash walking, I suggest that you take some lessons, but here is a video to help you get started:
> 
> ...


This video is very swimming, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

krandall said:


> If you don't know how to teach loose leash walking, I suggest that you take some lessons, but here is a video to help you get started:


I did watch the video. Thank you for that!


----------

